# Undervolting i7-12700h laptop



## Tukanderson (Aug 6, 2022)

I've tried to undervolt my new MSI GP76 vector with Throttlestop but the option to change the offsets are grayed out. So I went into the bios and saw that I can make changes there:







When I had an i7-11800h MSI laptop, I changed the core settings in the bios to -75mv and when I opened Throttlestop, the changes were picked up there. I am wondering if I can make similar changes in the bios of this i7-12700h system without bricking it. I'm nervous because of the new P-core and E-core options. I would assume that if I apply say -50 mv it should work but I haven't heard of anyone trying it. Any feedback will be much appreciated.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 6, 2022)

The 12700H has CPU voltage control locked out by Intel as far as I know. Your bios might have some undervolt options available but these features might only work if you have a 12900HK mobile processor. You can try making a voltage change in the bios like you did with your previous 11800H but this could brick your 12th Gen laptop. Probably not but it might. If you cannot afford to take that risk then let someone else with the same laptop go first.


----------



## lilkidsuave (Sep 21, 2022)

Hey, I got a 12800hx in my hp omen, but it says it's locked out of undervolting. any suggestions?


----------



## unclewebb (Sep 22, 2022)

Edit UEFI variables might work. Here is the method for Dell computers.









						Undervolting 2020 Dell Laptops like the Vostro 7500 and More Tips to Improve Thermals, Battery Life, and Speed - Brendan Greenley
					

2021 Update: Based on post and Reddit comments, the approach to unlock undervolting works for a number of models, including the XPS, Inspiron, G5, 11th Generation Intel processors, and 2021 Dell models and other lines. If it works for you, please leave a comment below so others may know...




					brendangreenley.com


----------



## oinkypig (Sep 22, 2022)

After updating to win 11, my max 17 - 9750h wouldnt undervolt via throttlestop nor bios, I would apply changes but the offset wouldnt get picked up by either throttlestop or hwinfo sensors even with stock bios undervolt. I had to search for core isolation in the search and disable it. then restart and go into bios and disable intel virtualization. Now the cpu core and cache offsets appear for both throttlestop and hwinfo. Also shouldnt the offset be negative instead of positive when you undervolt via bios?


----------



## lilkidsuave (Sep 22, 2022)

I tried doing this and found out my bios is write-protected


----------



## 7ooda911 (Dec 16, 2022)

Tukanderson said:


> I've tried to undervolt my new MSI GP76 vector with Throttlestop but the option to change the offsets are grayed out. So I went into the bios and saw that I can make changes there:
> View attachment 257151
> View attachment 257152
> When I had an i7-11800h MSI laptop, I changed the core settings in the bios to -75mv and when I opened Throttlestop, the changes were picked up there. I am wondering if I can make similar changes in the bios of this i7-12700h system without bricking it. I'm nervous because of the new P-core and E-core options. I would assume that if I apply say -50 mv it should work but I haven't heard of anyone trying it. Any feedback will be much appreciated.


Did you try it bro? Did it work out?


----------



## Tukanderson (Dec 16, 2022)

7ooda911 said:


> Did you try it bro? Did it work out?


Yes I tried and no it didn't work. I reduced the turbo power ratio to lower thermals.


----------

